# Abgerechnete Mobilfunkgespräch ohne Verbindung



## Unregistriert (18 April 2007)

Hallo, wer hat eine Info ob Arcor  auch für nicht zustande gekommene Verbindungen (hier: Festnetz Arcor zu Mobil T-Mobile) Gebühren berechnen kann?? Es werden nämlich auch Kosten in Rechnung gestellt, obwohl der Anrufer nicht erreichbar war.. Laut Arcor würde wohl _Mobile diese nicht zustande gekommenen Leistungen berechnen...


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2007)

*AW: Abgerechnete Mobilfunkgespräch ohne Verbindung*

Das kommt womöglich daher, dass der Angerufene intern eine Ansage bereit gestellt hat, die dem Anrufer nur signalisiert, dass er nicht erreichbar sei - die Verbindung kommt dabei zumindest bis zu dem System zu Stande. O² hatte sowas auch mal.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2007)

*AW: Abgerechnete Mobilfunkgespräch ohne Verbindung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das kommt womöglich daher, dass der Angerufene intern eine Ansage bereit gestellt hat, die dem Anrufer nur signalisiert, dass er nicht erreichbar sei - die Verbindung kommt dabei zumindest bis zu dem System zu Stande. O² hatte sowas auch mal.



Ich meine das Feature haben bis auf E+ alle kostenpflichtig für ihre Kunden eingeführt :-/


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2007)

*AW: Abgerechnete Mobilfunkgespräch ohne Verbindung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich meine das Feature haben bis auf E+ alle kostenpflichtig für ihre Kunden eingeführt :-/



Ich meine natürlich kostenpflichtig für den Anrufer

Gruß Marco


----------



## BenTigger (19 April 2007)

*AW: Abgerechnete Mobilfunkgespräch ohne Verbindung*

Weil grade bei einigen Mobilisten dann eine SMS gesendet wird, so ala: Die Rufnummer 0123 4567890 hat versucht sie um xx: xx amxx.xx.xx anzurufen. 
Diese SMS muss dann vom Anrufer bezahlt werden.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 April 2007)

*AW: Abgerechnete Mobilfunkgespräch ohne Verbindung*

Siehe z.B. http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw12/s16630.html

Mich wuerde mal die rechtliche Grundlage einer solchen Berechnung interessieren. Irgendwie erinnert mich das Ganze naemlich an eine unbestellte und ungewollte Leistung fuer den Anrufer. Er soll ja auf einmal fuer etwas vorher kostenloses loehnen, ohne hierfuer eine explizite Zustimmung gegeben zu haben.


----------

